# Was braucht man alles zum Perfekten Zocken !?



## Amd-spieler (26. Juli 2013)

Hallo leute ich kenne mich mit Pc hardware Eig gut aus aber ich müchte gerne Besser zocken können
Was sollte man für ein komplettes sys haben Abgesehen von Monitor und Gamer Pc habe Beides als gute austatung

Pc 
AMD FX 8120 @ 4,4ghz 1,4 v
6Gb ddr 3 1333mhz
msi geforce 660 ti 3gb super oc
630w bequiet
1tb hdd 2x500gb

Monitor Acer s240hl
full hd 


Mit meinem Rechner  bin ich absulut zufrieden! 
Mit dem monitor auch .
Aber was Muss noch Dabei sein zb Gamer Headset oder sowas in der art .
zb gaming mouse .? Brauche eure hilfe 
Danke im vorraus


----------



## shipman88 (26. Juli 2013)

Wenn du alle Spiele kannst die du willst reicht dein PC. Gaming maus und ein Headset ist nicht muss. Ich würd mich dann am besten in der Sound und Eingabegeräte und Peripherie Abteilung hier melden.


----------



## pepelepew (26. Juli 2013)

dies ganze highend-peripherie gedöns ist alles nur masche, das einzige was man zum zocken noch braucht ist eine kombination aus kippen/kaffee/bier/marie-johanna nach eigenem geschmack.


----------



## Amd-spieler (26. Juli 2013)

Ja der Rechner Reicht Bf3 mit 64 Leuten Auf max mit 55fps

Welche Maus Würdet ihr mir dann empfählen bis 40 euro


----------



## Legacyy (26. Juli 2013)

Headsets sind immer Kacke, egal was man nimmt.
Am besten Kopfhörer + Mic, das beste was es gibt. 

Als Maus würd ich die hier empfehlen:
Logitech G400 Optical Gaming Mouse, USB (910-002278) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Hat mir früher auch gute Dienste geleistet


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2013)

Hast du nen schuss mit der Logitech kannste Nägel in die Wand hauen aber doch nicht zocken.
Kauf dir die hier die nutze ich grade selber und ist für spiele top und günstig.
Sharkoon FireGlider - Maus - Laser - 7 Taste: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
ca.23€

Edit:Ja früher aber dann haste wohl auch gemerkt dass die zum Nägel in Wand hauen ist wa


----------



## Duvar (26. Juli 2013)

Bei Mäusen kommt es auch auf die Größe der Hand an. Ich finde die Logitech G400 gut.
Man muss halt schauen was für Flossen man hat, manch einer hat Hände wie eine zierliche Prinzessin und ein anderer hat Bud Spencer Riesenpfannen^^


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2013)

Jo da muss ich sagen da haste recht .
Nunja kleine Flossen hab ich ja nicht aber ich kann mit diesem hammer einfach net zocken.


----------



## longtom (26. Juli 2013)

pepelepew schrieb:


> dies ganze highend-peripherie gedöns ist alles nur masche, das einzige was man zum zocken noch braucht ist eine kombination aus kippen/kaffee/bier/marie-johanna nach eigenem geschmack.


 

Bis auf das " Marihuana " unterschreib ich das so


----------



## PcGamer512 (26. Juli 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Bis auf das " Marihuana " unterschreib ich das so


Du bist einer


----------



## pepelepew (26. Juli 2013)

longtom schrieb:


> Bis auf das " Marihuana " unterschreib ich das so


 
wer hat was von marihuana gesagt? marie-johanna ist die junge dame, die ascher leert, kaffeebecher mitnimmt, biere öffnet und manchmal unter den schreibrisch kriecht................... um kronkorken aufzuheben  !

OT: hab in nem andern thread grad ne nice <200€ sound peripherie liste gebaut, die zocken in jedem fall aufgeilt!

http://geizhals.de/?cat=WL-338003


----------



## Duvar (26. Juli 2013)

Perfekt zocken ist "relativ".
Für dich mag dein System schon als "perfekt" gelten.
Manch andere emfinden perfektes Gamingerlebnis erst mit mindestens 2 stark Übertakteten Titans + 3x 27" Monitore + 3D als perfekt, oder mit 2x gtx 780 etc.
Super Soundkulisse usw spielen auch eine Rolle bei einigen, aber jetzt extra besondere Gaming Mäuse oder Tastaturen muss man nicht unbedingt haben mMn, ist aber jedem das seine.


----------



## der pc-nutzer (26. Juli 2013)

Nice ist auf jedenfall die kombo asus xonar d2x + behringer ms40 oder ESI nEar 05 + beyerdynamic dt 770/990 pro 250 ohm + zm-mic1


----------



## T0M4S (27. Juli 2013)

Gaming Maus? Oh, da hab ich was ganz was feines für dich! Revoltec FightMouse Elite heißt das gute Stück! Für NUR 30€ kriegste hier einen guten Sensor bis 5000 irgendwas DPI, der durch Lift Funktion automatisch die Oberflächen Entfernung misst und kalibriert. Dazu 5 Makros die durch schicke Farben angezeigt werden und per mitgelieferten Programm verändert werden können. Durch auswechselbare Seitenteile, gewichte und haste-nicht-gesehen liegt das Ding extreme gut in der Hand. Es gibt so viel dass ich aufzählen könnte aber ich lasse dich das mal selbst entdecken... 

LG T0M4S


----------



## ЯoCaT (27. Juli 2013)

Amd-spieler schrieb:


> Ja der Rechner Reicht Bf3 mit 64 Leuten Auf max mit 55fps
> 
> Welche Maus Würdet ihr mir dann empfählen bis 40 euro



mx518(20€) + taito(15€)


----------



## Duvar (27. Juli 2013)

T0M4S schrieb:


> Gaming Maus? Oh, da hab ich was ganz was feines für dich! Revoltec FightMouse Elite heißt das gute Stück! Für NUR 30€ kriegste hier einen guten Sensor bis 5000 irgendwas DPI, der durch Lift Funktion automatisch die Oberflächen Entfernung misst und kalibriert. Dazu 5 Makros die durch schicke Farben angezeigt werden und per mitgelieferten Programm verändert werden können. Durch auswechselbare Seitenteile, gewichte und haste-nicht-gesehen liegt das Ding extreme gut in der Hand. Es gibt so viel dass ich aufzählen könnte aber ich lasse dich das mal selbst entdecken...
> 
> LG T0M4S


 
Arbeitest du zufällig bei Revoltec?^^
Könnte glatt in der Werbung laufen dein Kommentar, ich setze das mal fort.

Ja Leute ihr habt richtig gehört, es misst alles was es zu messen gibt, gleitet wie ein Bügeleisen bzw Hovercraft über die Flächen.
Die unzähligen (5) Makros sind genial, damit kann die Maus die games fast schon solo durchzocken und Ihnen bleibt nur Popcorn futtern und genießen.
Haben Sie Hunger? Kein Problem: Stöpseln sie die Maus in der Nähe des Herdes an und schon brät es Ihnen die Fischstäbchen Goldbraun, dank der Makrofunktion.
Noch mehr gefällig? Kein Thema: Freundin geht ihr auf den Keks? Einfach die Maus als Peitsche nutzen, dann spurt auch die Freundin.
Leberflecken auf dem Rücken? Kein Problem mehr, denn der starke Laser mit den unendlichen (5) Makros lasert Ihnen die Leberflecken einfach weg und es kann Ihnen sogar die Augen weglasern,
nie wieder langweile Filme ansehen müssen, einfach die Augen wegflashen und das schöne ruhige schwarze Bild genießen. 


BTT: Ja die Maus sieht schon gut aus, nur der Name macht mich bissl stutzig. Logitech G 400 ist auch gut, zumindest zuverlässig und hält einige Jahre.


----------



## T0M4S (27. Juli 2013)

Joa, so kann man ne Maus auch beschreiben.  Da siehst du mal wozu das teil alles nützlich sein kann. Also? Kaufen! 

Spaß 

LG T0M4S


----------

